# Dbol/Halotest/Anadrol?



## dallasfan102 (Jun 25, 2011)

aight guys in my upcoming cycle im going to be running 500mg of test e and 500mg of eq for 16 weeks.

i want to add in an oral and cant seem to make up my mind on when to take it and what what. Im looken to add some strength and fullness iv tried a50 but not dbol or halotest.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 25, 2011)

dallasfan102 said:


> aight guys in my upcoming cycle im going to be running 500mg of test e and 500mg of eq for 16 weeks.
> 
> i want to add in an oral and cant seem to make up my mind on when to take it and what what. Im looken to add some strength and fullness iv tried a50 but not dbol or halotest.



You could run androl Weeks 1-4 to kick start your cycle and run dbol for weeks 10-16 to really push your gains when they have stagnated toward the end.

Just an idea.


----------



## MDR (Jun 25, 2011)

Gotta post up your stats for advice in the Anabolic section.  Age, weight, years of lifting and cycling experience at a minimum.  Outlining your training and diet is helpful as well.  The more info you give us, the more we can help you.


----------



## dallasfan102 (Jun 25, 2011)

age 25 this is my 4th cycle, 6-0 230 10% bf, diet is  around 400-500 carbs a day 300-450 protein, 1 or 2 cheat meals a week. lifting hard for 8yrs, have sqautted 485 for 12 ass to the grass, deadlifted 585 and inclined 365 for 5... i was also thinking about the anadrol to start i did it at the end of my cycle last time and loved it.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2011)

Go with halo.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 25, 2011)

I would use the Dianabol since you have used anadrol before.  Many like Dbol better anyway because of the good feeling they get while using it.  Dianabol will cause a mood enhancing effect for most.   Strength and weight gains are very high with this compound as well.  Dbol is my favorite oral.  I would choose Anadrol as a close second here.


----------



## GMO (Jun 26, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would use the Dianabol since you have used anadrol before.  Many like Dbol better anyway because of the good feeling they get while using it.  Dianabol will cause a mood enhancing effect for most.   Strength and weight gains are very high with this compound as well.  Dbol is my favorite oral.  I would choose Anadrol as a close second here.



x2


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 26, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You could run androl Weeks 1-4 to kick start your cycle and run dbol for weeks 10-16 to really push your gains when they have stagnated toward the end.
> 
> Just an idea.


 
woohoo a double dipper!
I like this idea personally


----------



## BigBird (Jun 27, 2011)

I have found *nothing* compares to the vicious/intense/angry/piss-n-vinegar runnin through my veins-feeling I get when working out on Halotestin.  Definately my favorite oral due to dry hard look and feel combined with a "Fuck everybody" attitude when working out.  Always loved Halo and always will.  Zero water retention and riduclous strength gains.


----------



## dallasfan102 (Jun 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I have found *nothing* compares to the vicious/intense/angry/piss-n-vinegar runnin through my veins-feeling I get when working out on Halotestin.  Definately my favorite oral due to dry hard look and feel combined with a "Fuck everybody" attitude when working out.  Always loved Halo and always will.  Zero water retention and riduclous strength gains.



dam i thought i was set on dbol but then i read this and want to do halotest lol, i already have tht angry attitude when i lift but i love taken it to the next level on some days but it seems like halotestin will help me bring it every workout, whts ur suggestions for the doses?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2011)

Dbol is king for size and pretty good for strength. And it makes you feel great, you just feel like the man after every dose lol. Pumps are out of this world

Now Halo is one I'm looking to try. Won't add much size at all but it supposedly gives you out of this world aggression and strength. It's used alot pre-contest because it makes you very hard and it's a 100% non-aromatizing compound. If strength, and mood enhancement (possible over aggressiveness) are your goals I would use halo. Or if you're already very lean it will make you look great. It's super harsh on the liver so don't use it too long, and I wouldn't go over 20-30mg to start.

High dose var might be something to consider if you can get it cheap/have the funds. I'm looking at ending my current cycle with 80mg var for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## yerg (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing beats anadrol for mass IMO. But i also run Dbol and love that as well. Id take TGBs advice and try the dbol. see how you like that.
I wouldnt even consider the halo for bulk unless you want it for aggression in the gym.  wont add size at all..


----------



## BigBird (Jun 27, 2011)

Halo is not used for bulk - namely strength and workout aggression.  Also the added hardness is a nice feature for the physique.  

I've taken 20mg about 1.5 - 2 hours prior to workout, or I've taken 30mg spaced out in three daily doses with one of the 10mg doses taken prior to workout.  The third time I took Halo I used 40mg ED for 5 weeks.  I honestly could not separate the effects fo 40mg vs. 30mg so in my opinion, 30mg taken ED is the sweet spot.  

If you want bulk/mass, go with Dbol or Anadrol.  

I workout "angrily" even without Halo but the Halo brings me to a whole new level of rage.  Just have to make sure you're able to leave it in the gym and don't carry the rage around with you during your other daily activities.  If you're an asshole by nature, stay away from Halo.  I don't think Halo is anymore toxic on the liver than Dbol and Anadrol are.  17a/a is 17a/a.


----------



## dallasfan102 (Jun 27, 2011)

i guess ill just have to by both lol , dbol and halotest, maybe run the dbol the first 6 weeks take six weeks of then run halo till i finish my cycle


----------



## BigBird (Jun 28, 2011)

dallasfan102 said:


> i guess ill just have to by both lol , dbol and halotest, maybe run the dbol the first 6 weeks take six weeks of then run halo till i finish my cycle


 
Sounds like a reasonable layout.  Good luck.


----------

